

Cloud Hosting - Some Frequently Asked Questions - guglanisam
http://technorati.com/technology/it/article/cloud-hosting-some-frequently-asked-questions/

======
Roridge
Sadly this doesn't answer my question of who I should go with?

I will probably go AWS just because of the obvious simplicity of scale, but
their pricing is complex enough to make me wonder if it will end up costing me
way more than I'd like.

RackspaceCloud is a possibility, but I really dislike the nominal amount of
RAM I get for the same money as AWS Small server. But then again AWS might
pinch me on ElasticBlock storage.

Anyone?

~~~
sanswork
I've used GoGrid, AWS, Rackspace Cloud, and Softlayers offering. Though the
last two with only one or two servers.

I've written a fair bit about them on my blog which is in my profile. Though
the last update is more about a move to GoGrid and now that AWS has west coast
servers we're starting to migrate back.

For overall experience my favourite setup is AWS with scalr.net as a front
end. I've used the Amazon interfaces and I just don't find them as nice to
use.

As for cost it depends on what you do but in my case its pretty similar across
the board for the servers if you prepay(AWS reserved, GoGrid plans). EBS has
never been much of an issue cost wise for us either and we had a fair bit of
space on there.

One pro for Gogrid at the moment though is the ability to order dedicated
servers through the cloud interface. We upgraded to a dedicated server once
every attempt to keep latency down on our load balancers failed.

If you have any specific questions feel free to email me or for more general
ones ask here.

~~~
Roridge
Thanks Shawn that is very useful. I will check out scalr.net but might well
email you as well, thanks for the offer :)

------
geoffc
I went with Linode because of the pricing and am happy with the service so
far. Only nit is that if you want more than 1 additional IP address for a
machine you need to justify the address by installing a commercial SSL cert on
it.

